# Schutzhund/Protection/Aggression modification training in Hampton Roads Virginia



## mhhaley (Dec 14, 2014)

I have an almost 2 year old female German Shepherd with working bloodlines that is showing aggression towards strangers. She was bred for Schutzhund and I believe training her for that would help with a lot of her frustration. I live in Hampton Roads (Norfolk) of Virginia but am willing to travel a decent distance for a reputable trainer.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

I train in Waldorf MD. It's an hour drive for us. I think that doing any kind of sport activity with your gal will help, be it Agility, IPO or Ring sport. The idea that the two of you go out and work together as a team is a move in the right direction.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

I don't know the geography and relationship of towns in VA - try looking at the United Schutzhund Club's website (germanshepherddog.com) to see where there is a club close....I know Schutzhund Village is in VA and that the training there is going to be correct and good quality....I believe Christine is going there with her male now.....(blackthorn kennels)

Lee


----------



## Slamdunc (Dec 6, 2007)

mhhaley said:


> I have an almost 2 year old female German Shepherd with working bloodlines that is showing aggression towards strangers. She was bred for Schutzhund and I believe training her for that would help with a lot of her frustration. I live in Hampton Roads (Norfolk) of Virginia but am willing to travel a decent distance for a reputable trainer.


I am close to you and train regularly. You can bring your dog out and I would be happy to evaluate her. I am sending you a PM.

Jim


----------

